# Job als Sys-admin aan de VUB iets voor jou?

## cdebaes

Beste Gentooers,

Ik ben niet of ik dit forum mag gebruiken voor een dergelijke announcement, maar ik denk dat het sowieso voor een van jullie interessant kan zijn. Vandaar. 

Het departement van Toegepaste Natuurkunde en Fotonica van de Vrije Universiteit Brussel is op zoek naar een uitstekende werkkracht voor het uitbreiden en installeren van zijn servers. Het meeste van de server hardware van het departement is linux georienteerd (en tal van hen draaien gentoo). Het departement is internationaal gerenomeerd omtrent zijn onderzoek rond allerlei toepassingen met licht (http://tona.vub.ac.be). Zij coordineert verder tal van europese onderzoeksprojecten (en doet hiervoor ook de hosting e.g. http://www.micro-optics.org). Zij is dringend op zoek naar een persoon die het serverpark zal verder uitbreiden, upgraden en onderhouden. 

Wat zoeken we?

Een ambetieuze gentoo-fanaat! Kennis van openmosix (en andere clustering software), zimbra, apache, php & samba file-server is een pluspunt. Je spreekt verder vloeiend engels. 

Wat bieden we aan?

We kunnen je een fulltime job aanbeiden in deze internationaal getinte en uitdagende omgeving.  Weddeschaal is afhankelijk van je kunde, kennis en het voorgelegde diploma. 

Geïnteresseerd of op zoek naar meer informatie? Laat langs dit kanaal iets weten of contacteer me rechtstreeks op  christof<dot>debaes<at>vub<dot>ac<dot>be

----------

## Psychoman

Hallo Christof,

Ben je al langs geweest bij IG (InfoGroup)?

Wie weet kennen ze ginder iemand.

Verder zou ik ook eens gaan dag zeggen bij WK (Wetenschappelijke Kring).

De informatici ginder kennen zeker iemand die naar zo een werk zoekt.

Groetjes

Een oud VUB student

----------

